# Washer Adjustment



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi everyone

Dumb question possibly but I have searched the forum using the rubbish search function and found nothing. How do you adjust the washers on the Mk2? Mine seemed to be washing the car behind me so unless I am doing 70+mph the washers come no where near the windscreen.

Cheers


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Special tools and workshop equipment required
♦ Adjusting tool for washer jet -T40187- fitted with needle -3125/5A-









The setting dimensions are calculated to allow for the motion of the vehicle when driving. When the vehicle is stationary the di‐ rection of the jets will be slightly different.









Use water-soluble pen to mark six points on windscreen:









Bond a bright adhesive strip of tape on the marked positions on the inside of the windscreen to avoid marking the dimensions again each time the washer jets are used.

WARNING
Risk of injury.
♦ When the adjusting tool for washer jet -T40187- is not used, make sure both sides are always covered and se‐ cured with the covers -3- and -4-.
♦ If one side is not secured with the cover, injuries may be caused by the needle -3125/5A- -item 1- or the adjusting pin -2-.
♦ When opening one of the sides, always make sure the opposite side does not point towards your hand.









T40187- -arrow A- and slide towards rear -arrow B-.









- Fit adjusting pin -2- onto appropriate washer jet -arrow- of washer jet unit -1-, aim at the marks previously made on wind‐ screen and adjust if necessary.
- If spray pattern does not match specifications, clean the con‐ taminated washer jet.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Would a needle not suffice? Seriously is this the only way to do it? Anyone bought the tool? Cost?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Audi adjusted mine for nothing recently and topped up the washer fluid, quite a worry really this work done for free.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I must admit, I can't see every Audi workshop following the procedure outlined :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What can cause mis-allignment?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine were adjusted during the last service, free of charge. Then sometime later I read on this forum that Audi had developed a new tool for making these adjustments.

Thing is, the nozzles are buried quite deep in the area where the wipers sleep. So adjusting yourself with a needle can perhaps only be done by opening the bonnet, adjust, close bonnet and test and so on and so forth.

Originally my car was equipped with a rear window washer too... Almost seems like this is common. I guess factory adjusting procedure is not OK, or wasn't OK for a period of time. (mine is an very early model).

Other reasons why misalignment occurs: deposits in the nozzle and perhaps overactive detailing of the inside of the bonnet.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

newt said:


> quite a worry really this work done for free.


If it'd ease your concerns, I'll adjust them for the standard Audi rate.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

One of my jets needed adjusting. I did a search and found this and a few other threads which were quite helpful but the common stumbling block seems to be finding a suitable tool to actually adjust the jets.
I've just done mine using this little tool - its a steel pin for pushing out the connecting pins when adjusting metal watch straps. It came with a small kit and only cost about £3 on ebay.

Even using this tool it was a frustrating and awkward job that took about 20 minutes. Putting the wipers in to the service position made life easier and it can be done looking down from the windscreen. A pen torch helps with looking in to the abyss.
As usual with washer jets you try and move it a little and nothing happens. The damn thing only shifts when you apply some force to it and then it shifts to the other extreme [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
After each adjustment its a matter of getting into the car (to avoid accidentally squirting yourself with water), turning on the ignition, putting the wipers back to the normal position and testing the jets. Then turning off the ignition and putting the wipers back in to the service position, getting out and trying again.
I think after 15 minutes I'd finally managed to the get the offending jet pointing in exactly the same direction it was before I started. Aaaahhhhhh!!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

This is easy to do - did mine last week. You just need any sort of needle at all (even a safety needle bent into shape!). You stick the needle into the little nozzles and adjust as required. Took me a few goes to get it right but an easy job that took 15 mins - no tools required!


----------



## Nodeamus (Jul 21, 2012)

Relatively easy but it's a bit of a faff. You need quite a long needle to reach the jets hiding under the bonnet and it's very easy to move them too far and end up washing either the wipers or the rear window. Be prepared to spend some time and to empty the washer bottle but with a little persistence a good distribution of the washer water is certainly achievable. Using tape to mark the jet target on the inside of the widow definitely helps.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> This is easy to do - did mine last week. You just need any sort of needle at all (even a safety needle bent into shape!). You stick the needle into the little nozzles and adjust as required. Took me a few goes to get it right but an easy job that took 15 mins - no tools required!


Lol, easy to do, just took 15mins?!

It's a complete pain in the hole!

I've never had a car that is so awkward to adjust the jets before, my Mk5 Golf took 1 or 2mins max!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lyons said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > This is easy to do - did mine last week. You just need any sort of needle at all (even a safety needle bent into shape!). You stick the needle into the little nozzles and adjust as required. Took me a few goes to get it right but an easy job that took 15 mins - no tools required!
> ...


Exactly. Even with easily accessible jets it takes a few adjustments to get it just right. 
With the TT you have to be fully qualified gynaecologist to adjust these jets :lol:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> Originally my car was equipped with a rear window washer too...


I've never seen those before! Or is it sarcasm for _*'they aren't adjusted right'*_ and it's too early in the morning for me! :lol:


----------



## Nodeamus (Jul 21, 2012)

At one point in the over-compensate under-compensate frustration of adjusting the jets I did consider re-designating one of them as a cyclist/pedestrian washer. :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nodeamus said:


> At one point in the over-compensate under-compensate frustration of adjusting the jets I did consider re-designating one of them as a cyclist/pedestrian washer. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: 
I wonder if that could regarded as illegal :twisted:


----------



## Nodeamus (Jul 21, 2012)

Well Milord,
I was proceeding down the high street (at the regulation pace) when I came across this cyclist, dishevelled looking he was, in need of a good wash. I considered it to be my civic duty to assist him with the aid of this purpose designed washing device. It was an unfortunate coincidence that the vicar's daughter just happened to be passing at the same time. It really was not my intention to set her up for the local wet T-shirt competition...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ROFL :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

@ nodeamus: you should be a story teller :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2dfpalft]
> I've never seen those before! Or is it sarcasm for _*'they aren't adjusted right'*_ and it's too early in the morning for me! :lol:


It was sarcasm. 

But on a serious note: the metal balls that form the nozzles aren't water resistant. The other day I discovered some green-ish corrosion near the nozzle output. That corrosion was blocking and misdirecting the jet. 
In an attempt to clean and readjust the nozzle with a pin, the pin actually broke blocking the jet altogether. I managed to get the remaining of this pin out by spraying WD40 into the washer assembly at the entry side. The WD40 also did a nice job removing the corrosion and allowing for smooth readjustment.


----------

